# Short Tailed opossums question



## Amber-uk (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi,
I'm thinking about getting a pair of these once I've done a bit of research. Does anybody keep them, if so how?
I know they do better housed on there own so if I got two jenny cages would that be ok, or are they not ideal?

Thanks


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Hi Amber

The Jenny cages would probably do an STO very nicely, they would have plenty of space and it leaves you lots of room for toys/beds/hanging cubes/ropes.

The only thing I would be careful of is that the cage bars are close enough together that an STO couldnt escape. I cant think off the top of my head how small the bar spacing is on jennys, but it might be too large for a youngster.

These are much more common pets in America, so you will usually see american cage makes quoted. There are some useful pictures of setups here though:
http://www.knowyoursto.com/articles/care-groupcages.html


----------



## Amber-uk (Nov 11, 2007)

Ok thanks, I shall have a read


----------



## Saff (Jun 9, 2007)

ive been looking into these they look real interesting!:flrt:
let us know if you get one!: victory:


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Love them, love them!
I will be putting my male in with one of the females next week - wish me luck!

They make fantastic pets, really cuddly, not too fast, nosey, cute and intelligent - what more could you want?!
(except keeping them in a group of course - you should hear the noises the females make when the male goes in there, they're definatley solitary!)

That website linked to is very good...


----------



## Saff (Jun 9, 2007)

picies!!!
please!
gosh i so want some now lol and the good thig is there is a breeder neer me and they are cheap un like suger gliders and that!:mf_dribble:
just gota persuade my mum and dad wich shouldnt be too hard as dads been in a good mood latley and has let me get a corn and soon a royal: victory:
hehe!!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Ally, which would you say make the better pet, male or female? Or is there a difference in personality at all?


----------



## Amber-uk (Nov 11, 2007)

Hopefully I'll be getting a cage sorted this week, then its just a case of finding some for sale


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Amalthea said:


> Ally, which would you say make the better pet, male or female? Or is there a difference in personality at all?


I'd say probably male. They're a bit more laid back and bigger, although my females are real sweeties too, just a bit more 'busy' when you get them out.


----------

